# can u help me id him



## aspire5532 (Nov 6, 2011)

hi we got this drake with some other ducks now i think he is a runner but any comments are welcome ,although he is a bit of a bully to my other runners , but he has a lovely temperment to our kids and will happily be handeled , (ps if a pic has not shown up im still getting use to this site lol)


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Awww what a cutie  xxx gorgeous


----------

